# How to help Tesoros de colombia



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

2 monthes ago I met ivan lozano from tesoros de colombia when he travelled to europe. I welcomed him in my house and we spent a few days together.
He talked me about the problems he's facing with tesoros de colombia and I started to help him. I made a new website, fixed the donation page that was not working, updated its facebook page and created some merchandising shops in order to earn some money.
So, if you want to help tesoros de colombia, you have 2 ways :
You can make a donation here : Help Us | Tesoros de Colombia or you can click on the donate button of its website.
You can buy some merchandising :
- For europe : Tesoros de colombia | TEE SHIRT COMBOUTIQUE : printing t shirt, custom t-shirt, design your own t-shirt
- USA and worldwide : tesoros de colombia

I'll answer any questions that you have.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you!
I`m in for a donation and a t-shirt


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Thank you!
> I`m in for a donation and a t-shirt


Thank you for your support!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

A huge thank you from me too, I admire this guy on a huge level!! If it's ok I'll steal the links and plaster them about over here.

Take care it's very very cool what you have done

Stu


----------



## FishnFrogs (Jul 8, 2014)

Agreed! Great project, I am going to try to do a monthly donation to help out.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks both of you!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Great post! I'll definitely be buying a few things from there soon to help out.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I enjoy my pint glass from the Kickstarter all the time. Now I'm eyeing that blanket. (I need one anyway!) I'll definitely grab something at least.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm really digging those sweatshirts!! Going to have to pick one up


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Me too! I really like those hoodies. Already got a jacket that is supposed to be a step over indestructible (m-65 field jacket). I love that mug though! Great work man!


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the donations we received, it's really nice!


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

This might be a bit late, but maybe at NAE, we can ask some of the vendors that are on dendroboard to set up a donation bucket or something at their tables so we can all help as a community to help Tesoros de colombia. Just my two cents


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

My business is new but I'm donating five percent of gross revenue to these guys and a couple others, plus I am swimming in frog shirts 

I really want to get more involved in conservation, I appreciate threads like this


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

darterfrog4774 said:


> This might be a bit late, but maybe at NAE, we can ask some of the vendors that are on dendroboard to set up a donation bucket or something at their tables so we can all help as a community to help Tesoros de colombia. Just my two cents


That would be great to set up that but I don't really know the vendors here, so if you want to set up it that would be nice.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Ivan is also looking for a sponsor who can provide him 18 UV lights in order to reduce its electricity costs, so if someone knows a brand or a shop in the USA who could be interested, then contact me or ivan by email at [email protected]


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Received my t-shirt today.
Very cool and it only took a week.
My donation and t-shirt cost about the same as a couple of pizza`s and a 6 pack
Well worth it
Next month I`ll do it again.


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anybody know most of the sponsors? Could somebody PM them about the thread? Thanks. I don't know many of the suppliers, just joshsfrogs, black jungle, and lllreptile.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

darterfrog4774 said:


> Does anybody know most of the sponsors? Could somebody PM them about the thread? Thanks. I don't know many of the suppliers, just joshsfrogs, black jungle, and lllreptile.


It's happening my friend...even on the other side of the world.....I'll go easy on your sponsors until I get a no. 

Stu


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

The program sounds really great and I have been considering donating a portion of my captive bred frog sales to the effort; however, before I donate, I'd like to know, if money is needed so badly, how can Mr. Lozano afford to fly from Columbia to Europe, and to a lesser degree of magnitude Panama? No offense intended, but its a legitimate question from a potential contributor.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> The program sounds really great and I have been considering donating a portion of my captive bred frog sales to the effort; however, before I donate, I'd like to know, if money is needed so badly, how can Mr. Lozano afford to fly from Columbia to Europe, and to a lesser degree of magnitude Panama? No offense intended, but its a legitimate question from a potential contributor.


Good and legitimate question! Here are the answers...
The european travel was paid by "Pro export Colombia" which is an organisation that is promoting colombia all around the world. They offered the travel to ivan so he can meet europeans frogs shop owners, zoo keepers who were interested in buying legal lehmannis, making lectures and presentations of tesoros de colombia in some events.
For the costs of tesoros farm, they are around 5000$ per month. For the moment Ivan pays everything using its own money. He is consultant in wildlife conservation and manager of a wildlife park near Bogota. All its money goes to tesoros, the family and living fees are handled by her wife.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Tesoros de Colombia could really use some donations.

C`mon people we can do this.
Sacrifice one guilty pleasure and do what you can.
The price of one of those great t-shirts with shipping was like 30 bucks or you can make a small donation. For me it feels pretty good helping out whenever I can.

If those shirts can make someone as scary looking as me look good, think what they can do for you.
http://www.facebook.com/Tesorosdecolombia


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> If those shirts can make someone as scary looking as me look good, think what they can do for you.
> http://www.facebook.com/Tesorosdecolombia


Now now John, you shouldn't lie. We all know a t-shirt can only do so much

Still, get the shirt if you can. It's for a good cause.
I'm not in the best place financially right now but I'll see what I can do.
If not the shirt I should still be able to donate a few bucks.
I'll look in to it tonight


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

It wasn't much, but I sent my 5% for August. With all the froglets morphing hopefully September will be more productive. Ch3tt from on here supplied a portion of it buy buying one of my vivs, thanks Ch3tt!

I'm sure some others here can find a few bucks somewhere to help them out


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Feel`s good doesn`t it.

I`m adding up the money I spend in a month on useless stuff and will be sending that.

I`m also making quite the fashion statement with the clothing I purchased.
You won`t be seeing me doing many Red Carpet interview`s but my wife say`s I look pretty hot in that t-shirt.
I think she needs new glasses, but what the hell I`ll take the compliment.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

My apologies, I'm a little slow to discover this. Haven't been spending the time on DB like I used to.

I purchased a shirt a week or two and have been posting the occasional reminder on my Facebook pages.

Starting last week, all sales of my frogs are being 100% donated. Right now it's just Leucs and Azureus. Only $25 each.
If paid in cash, then the money is going to SACAS II. If paid by Paypal, then the money goes to Tesoros de Columbia. For example, I shipped out 3 Leucs to a nice family that received them yesterday and their $75 payment will go to Tesoros.

-Chris


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha ha glee

I'm incredibly proud to tell you that those fantastic guys at Arcadia,our specialist lighting company have decided to help out Ivan on his mission to bring all of us sustainable Colombian frogs. Arcadia will be helping Ivan with his lighting requirements,they will also be flagging Ivan's great work. hopefully this will lead to more awareness of what this amazing guy is trying to achieve,both for us the hobby and the wild frogs of Colombia that many of us dream of keeping.

My personal and massive thanks go to John Courtney Smith,products manager at Arcadia. John is a massive asset to our hobby,on a personal level he has helped and supported Shaz and I with his outstanding knowledge, he also does great work educating us all here about lighting and how products can be effectively used. He always seems to be there to help so many folks,tirelessly I might add. I guess over the years we have become friends. 

I swear I didn't moan at him too much honest 

Christophe,credit here to you mate,if you hadn't have posted this thread,I wouldn't have been aware of Ivan's need. All I had to do was ask,show John what an incredible thing Ivan is trying to achieve and put the guys together.

The international Dart hobby at it's best guys: Colombian French English and Americans all working together for a common goal a conservation project,plus new frogs for us to care for.

Ha, one last thanks, Chris Sherman for educating me and for his and Lincoln Erikson's huge efforts to help Ivan.

For anyone in Europe I've just recently seen some of Ivan's blackfoot teribilis( thank you Ben!!),buy some of these if you can,fantastic stock,sales over here need to be higher

Ha ha bring it on one happy little english guy

thanks all of you ^^^^^^

Stu


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

oldlady25715 said:


> The program sounds really great and I have been considering donating a portion of my captive bred frog sales to the effort.


As a result of the nice website you setup oophagraal, this thread, and the wonderful hobbyists across the US who responded to my recent adds, we were able to raise $143 over the last month. Feels good. See my blog for the receipts. 

Cheers mates!
Aaron


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Ivan is really happy Stu, you did an amazing job!
News are great for tesoros : a lot of donations, arcadia will help and the first shipment to france was a success!
You're right, it's nice to see this worldwide cooperation!
Ivan will communicate next week about the deal with Arcadia, they are so nice to help him! It's a really good company with a good ethic!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wonderful Stu, fantastic job. It`s people like you and Christophe and everyone who`s been helping out that tells me there`s still a lot of good people in this world.

Christophe, thanks again for the website help.
It`s a good day today


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

oldlady25715 said:


> As a result of the nice website you setup oophagraal, this thread, and the wonderful hobbyists across the US who responded to my recent adds, we were able to raise $143 over the last month. Feels good. See my blog for the receipts.
> 
> Cheers mates!
> Aaron


Ha ha whose da man

Stu


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

oophagraal said:


> Ivan is really happy Stu, you did an amazing job!
> News are great for tesoros : a lot of donations, arcadia will help and the first shipment to france was a success!
> You're right, it's nice to see this worldwide cooperation!
> Ivan will communicate next week about the deal with Arcadia, they are so nice to help him! It's a really good company with a good ethic!


Hey Chris, I really need want or take no credit, I just said please and showed John,what this incredible guy called Ivan is trying to achieve,all praise is with others. But hey it's great knowing all these tiny facets are adding up for Ivan,the guy has grafted very hard for this,I want that guy smiling that's my reward

Christophe Arcadia are a great company,their products are some of the best out there,but it is that ethic they have about helping the hobby I love. They also support the CRARC I believe and help Andrew Gray with his good work At Manchester Museum (UK).so I knew before asking what their reaction would be to what Ivan has done and is doing,they just needed to know,tis all.

take care

Stu


----------



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

I was at Terraristika Hamm (probably the biggest reptile and amphibian event in europe) last weekend and purchased 2 orange Blackfoot Terribilis from Dendroworld.fr via teseros de colombia. When i first got to the dendroworld stall i was gutted to see only a few frogs on his table so i asked "is that all you have left from teseros de colombia?" which he replied "no we have been so busy i havent managed to put them all out yet, they are all in that container there, take a look if you like" i was like a kid in a sweet shop!! Opening this container full of frogs was like opening presents at christmas as a kid!! I got to hand pick the frogs i wanted and was very impressed by them all. Ive wanted the blackfoot terribilis since i first saw them but i must say the truncatus were stunning!! and if i had a viv/temp tank set up for them i would of brought those too. Great frogs and a great project!!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

stu&shaz said:


> Hey Chris, I really need want or take no credit


Take some credit Stu, what you did here was huge and you deserve some applause.
Whether it`s something as big as this or a simple donation..it all helps.

Ok, I purchased some raffle tickets for the SACAS Symposium.
I can`t make the trip ( if I`m lucky enough to win that is) so I`m going to give my winning ticket to someone who can go.
For a donation that is. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Take some credit Stu, what you did here was huge and you deserve some applause.
> Whether it`s something as big as this or a simple donation..it all helps.
> 
> Ok, I purchased some raffle tickets for the SACAS Symposium.
> ...


Ha bless you John your too kind.

Mate It's taken me 3 attempts to answer this maybe this one will get out

I'm a little guy that loves frogs,I was given a chance to help some folks that I look up too,the planets just aligned and off i went. I knew a man needed help I knew a man who could help and just made sure the two talked. 

Buddy this is hard for me being thanked 'cause for me I was the lucky guy,just in the right place at the right time. For me being able to build on what Christophe has done is a privilege, to, in any small way help Ivan is the same bag, a privilege.

John, i'm going to take some time to explain why I feel lucky,maybe a new guy reading this will get this,or ponder why such efforts like Ivan's are so important,for both our hobby and the wild frogs. Please forgive this sh*t is important 

These frogs have brought so much to me and my lass,I love 'em. I have always had a particular fondness for large oophaga. Large oophaga are also the first frogs that made me aware of the damage that can be done,by removing too many individuals from a population and about smuggling. When I first realized what was actually happening in the wild and with smuggling I felt sick, actually physically ill. 

I can never see the hobby not wanting to keep these dart frogs,but I do see a finite resource. If something doesn't change some of the species Ivan is trying to conserve may well be gone from the wild soon. As much as I adore my little guys in their little glass boxes,and the joy of caring for them,it just can't be at the expense of what is in the wild,it just can't.

But I want both bro,so do you and many others. Somehow we have to try and find a way around frogs being smuggled. It will still happen John ,folks want folks will pay. At this time there is utterly no other alternative,there are a small number of old line legit Colombian frogs out there,of which I have a pr breeding. But those old lines are not enough to slake hobby demand,never will be.

This crazy yank called Chris,told me about this mad Colombian guy,who has spent years of his life fighting laws trying to in some way provide an alternative,to a smuggled frog for MY hobby. That guy is my hope for these wild frogs,there isn't anyone else !! My personal hope John, rests with a guy called Ivan. This guy has hung in their for just HOW LONG? Ten years is it? watched his partners evaporate used all he has for the frogs, needs our help. He is nearly there bro. For me he has to win this,I can't see an alternative,Just WHO will go there again?

John we feel the same,if I could get at that vote and burn the others so you won and could give it back,ahh hell bro i would

But no thanks for me kiddo,John how could one except thanks for a few emails,directed towards two mates,when both parties just needed an intro

I bet Ivan's still grafting away!!

It's a joy to help,I wasn't clever enough to not implicate myself mate,I couldn't find the words "Oh yeah this just happened and somehow i know about it!!" 
Hell but i love the fact that little guys ,just get lucky and get to help others and DA FROSHE,you me Chris's plural,that's the cool bit bro.

Let's go bang on some more doors huh

Someone clever will give us a new lead then we'll go for that it might me, it might be someone else,that don't matter,the ethos bloody does

bring it on

Stu


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

For those in doubt, some pictures of my trip there yesterday 

Blogotá: Trip to the Tesoros de Colombia SAS breeding facilities!

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

That was one awesome trip. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait for the 1st shipment of eggfeeders to be sent.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Even those bicolors are amazing!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing some of the pictures, it looks amazing to see some of the frogs they are breeding down there and I can't wait for them to make it here! The newly morphed lehmanni are awesome to see.
Bryan


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ecichlid said:


> Even those bicolors are amazing!


Ya seeing those is the first time i actually thought seriously about wanting bicolors. I'm not much for yellow/orange frogs but those did look pretty cool.

Glad to see red lehmanni and bullseye histos, and those blue ones too... So far most of what they were going to offer wasn't really what I wanted, but if i had the money is pay for those when they came in


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

How could anyone after seeing those pictures not want to help with a small donation

C`mon man, I`m in the financial toilet as much as anyone and I give what I can monthly.
Hell, I think just looking at those pictures is worth a donation.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice pictures!!! I wanna have such bicolors, they look great!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

It is inspirational to see what is going on over there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

What would also help alot is to buy the frogs they offer at the moment. 
The most beautiful Phyllobates, great D. truncatus and D.auratus.
Every frog sold is helping them to keep the farm running!
I have seen the frogs for sale, huge and colorful  Who ever has a spare tank and does enjoy frogs the way the guys of Tesoros and I do, go get yourself some nice cb colombian frogs! Please


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So has the yellow Auratus proven difficult to breed, they have been few and far between and as far as I know none made publicly available.



valledelcauca said:


> What would also help alot is to buy the frogs they offer at the moment.
> The most beautiful Phyllobates, great D. truncatus and D.auratus.
> Every frog sold is helping them to keep the farm running!
> I have seen the frogs for sale, huge and colorful  Who ever has a spare tank and does enjoy frogs the way the guys of Tesoros and I do, go get yourself some nice cb colombian frogs! Please


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> So has the yellow Auratus proven difficult to breed, they have been few and far between and as far as I know none made publicly available.



Great question.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was lucky enough to meet and talk a bit with both Ivan and Andreas at this last Frog Day. Many of the local So. Cal group of froggers are excited for the future of Tesoros and our hobby. We will have a donation bucket at our next meet and 100% of the funds that find their way into that bucket throughout the meet will be being donated to them as well as 25% of any frogs I may happen to sell that day as well. I will encourage anyone else there selling frogs to do the same. Hopefully Tesoros will see some of the California love in November!


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

I received my 1.2 D. Truncatus, they are bold and really nice!
I also had my first clutches


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Christophe,THAT guy is breeding some serious frogs huh??? Stunning mate just all the luck!!!!!!

Andreas,I need to say a few things,my first is a MASSIVE one of thanks. Although I haven't even a passport I utterly believe in Ivan and what he is doing,so your blog has made my life easier as I can show others more of what Ivan is doing.

Second is for the DVD, on Lehmannii. Ok I have to say you lucky bugger,i'm me and i just can't help but be jealous of both seeing what the man does and meeting Ivan but also getting to see the wild frogs and have a real world perspective on where these amazing frogs live . I don't think this will ever be a chance for me. Please convey our(mine and Shaz's) utter thanks to Armin for his photography.

Now the third is slightly harder for me to articulate. I have another guy I would call friend,whom had a Q and A thread regarding Ivan's work, here. Some of us recently, have considered reviving this,but with all these memories fresh in your mind and this being more concurrent I would like to ask you here. So Chris (S) please forgive ,I hope you know where my heart is.by now,I just want us our hobby to be able to draw on Andreas's experiences re the Lehamanii that Ivan is breeding,plus his knowledge of the wild frogs. I would also say that this part isn't in my eyes to derail,but just to add more thirst for Ivan's amazing work and the frogs that he breeds. 

So here goes: in your DVD ,Andreas, you speak of populations of Lehmanii interbreeding red with other colours etc. I would seek guidance as to how the hobby should breed the various colours of this frog when all Ivan's work comes to fruition,with regards to this particular species. It is always important that we should know how to breed each species,not only to keep a "morph" as nature intended,but also to have options,with regards to us having
the widest possible genetic variation,within that morph.

I seek no knowlegde as to where a frog came from,I trust in the project and what it produces,I wouldn't want that info in the wrong hands. But although this is slightly off topic I think these debates could arm us for the future,plus as previously stated heighten desire, to give now, if one doesn't have the capacity to buy more frogs at this time. I'm a frog keeper,so I know,or have some small conception ,now, of what this man is doing,buying frogs,will alliviate workload ,naturally also raise revenue. But, this thread needs keeping at the top of this forum,where more will see it. maybe this left field take will aid in that goal

Andreas i'm no eloquent frogger,if i was ,maybe I could do more for this guy I admire so much,I try and fall short,I hope this comes over in the spirit intended .

Christophe, this is your thread mate,if I am wrong in asking this here,just ask a mod for it to be deleted,no offence will be taken.I still think your efforts are wonderful and will try to help more if I can find another way 

Kind Regards

Stu


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump..

My donation is in.

Just sayin


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Double bump,please be aware of Damien R's thread over in science and conservation,if you haven't already seen it. Your donation can be doubled if you move fairly quick

best

Stu


----------



## subtera745 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lord D. Truncatus is awesome. I'll have to throw a donation their way. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I couldn't think of a better Christmas present then a small donation.


----------



## MoCarp (Dec 3, 2013)

wow way cool Tesoros de Colombia!

any info on their Restoration projects?

like before and after photos?


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

MoCarp said:


> wow way cool Tesoros de Colombia!
> 
> any info on their Restoration projects?
> 
> like before and after photos?


I'm lucky enought to go to colombia on dec 9th for 1 week with Ivan Lozano.
I go there together with the owner of the shop dendroworld and 2 friends from the french association dendrogrove. I'll take some pictures for you.
We have a good program for there, I show it for those who are interested :


dec 10 : visit of "Tesoros de colombia"

dec 11 : trip to Supata in search of andinobates sp. Supata










dec 12 : Visit of national park chingaza with a guide specialized in amphibians
Parque Nacional Natural Chingaza | Parques Nacionales Naturales de Colombia
Species we can see :
Atelopus muisca, bolitoglossa, Hyla labialis, Colostethus, Eleutherodactylus.

dec 13 : visit of "Bioparque la Reserva", the bio park handled by ivan.

dec 14 : trip to Girardot in search of truncatus
Species we can see : Truncatus, Hypsiboas crepitans, Leptodactylus fuscus.

dec 15 : Visit of Bogota

Also yesterday I had my first 2 captive bred truncatus from my 1.2 of the last french import!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris, I think I fixed that little problem we talked about.
I`ll be contacting you soon.

Thanks again


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

All right John let me Know!


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

here are some pictures of our visit of tesoros de colombia : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.752460801494669.1073741825.398542463553173&type=3


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

oophagraal said:


> here are some pictures of our visit of tesoros de colombia : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.752460801494669.1073741825.398542463553173&type=3


Amazing pics! Glad to see that they're working with so many lehmanni morphs, and that they're doing well.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool pics. Thanks.

Is the bluish-colored frog a bullseye histrionicus? The black and white redheads(?) are also fantastic. 

I wonder if, when selecting breeding groups from the wild, they are being picked for phonotypical traits or if they are a representative sampling of the population.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> Very cool pics. Thanks.
> 
> Is the bluish-colored frog a bullseye histrionicus? The black and white redheads(?) are also fantastic.
> 
> I wonder if, when selecting breeding groups from the wild, they are being picked for phonotypical traits or if they are a representative sampling of the population.


The blue one is an histrionicus but not bullseye, the other ones don't have the same pattern.
The breeding groups are coming from different colombian zoos (Cali, Medellin...), they were not selected from the wild.


----------

